# Tres Gros Probleme!!!!!



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

Voila j'en appel a MacGé parce que là c'est grave!!!
Peut-etre que c'est tout bète et que vous avez la solution (et je l'espère vraiment) mais moi j'ai tout essayer.
Le problème c'est que je ne peut plus lancer ABSOLUMENT aucune application, les icones sautillent dans le dock et disparaissent(?!) et cela depuis qu'hier j'ai installer Shapeshifter, et que j'ai voulu changer de thème.Depuis j'ai tout essayer: redemarrer, éteindre toute la nuit, suspendre l'activité mais rien y fait!
Les dossiers (Finder, icones sur le bureau...) sa marche encore et c'est tout.
Si j'ai manqué de précision demander moi mais s'il vous plait me laisser pas seul avec ça!! HELP.merci


----------



## Macoute (7 Février 2006)

Quand tu fais pomme-i sur une appli, ca te donne quoi comme info?
Visiblement ShapShifter a bousiller ta config.


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2006)

Salut,
voilà un petit lot de questions pour nous permettre de t'aider :
- as-tu essayé de désinstaller SahpeShifter (en relançant l'installer et en sélectionnant uninstall)
- accèdes-tu aux préférences systèmes ? peux-tu agir sur ShapeShifter depuis son panneau de préférence ? le désactiver ? 
- quel machine/système utilises-tu ?


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

Macoute:
Pour pomme+i sur une appli ça me donne des infos tout ce qui a de normal avec Lecture/écriture comme autorisation.

starmac:
-Non j'ai pas essayer ça mais ou je trouve le uninstall?
-Les préférences non plus ne se lance pas (peut-etre que sa vient du dock puisque tou ce qui passe par le dock ne se lance pas?)
-J'ai un iMac G5 17'' (PAS intel) avec la dernières version de mac OS X


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2006)

Pour désinstaller, tu dois utiliser l'installeur de ShapeShifter (le même que tu as utilisé pour l'installation). J'imagine que tu trouveras une liste déroulante te permettant de sélectionner Désinstaller ou Uninstall.


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

D-Law a dit:
			
		

> Macoute:
> Pour pomme+i sur une appli ça me donne des infos tout ce qui a de normal avec Lecture/écriture comme autorisation.
> 
> starmac:
> ...


 
PS: je précise que j'écris du PC mad: ) de mon père puisque safari ne se lance pas (pour ceux qui se demandent:"si ses appli ne se lancent pas comment il nous écrit??!!")


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

ah!! Le problème c'est que je l'ai effacer l'installer. Bon je le télécharge pour le mettre sur un disque
EDIT: Non ça marche pas l'installer rebondit  dans le dock et disparait.


----------



## wip (7 Février 2006)

D-Law a dit:
			
		

> ah!! Le problème c'est que je l'ai effacer l'installer. Bon je le télécharge pour le mettre sur un disque


Par contre, comment vas-tu lancer l'installeur si rien ne ce lance ?? :hein: 

Une désinstallation à la main serait envisageable ?

wip


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, comment vas-tu lancer l'installeur si rien ne ce lance ?? :hein:


Il écrivait plus haut : "tout ce qui passe par le Dock ne se lance pas"
Ce qui laisse espérer qu'un lancement direct peut réussir...

Pour un truc pareil, j'hésiterais à effacer manuellement car cela doit modifier assez profondément os x, non ?

je déteste les haxies


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

Oui a la main se serait possible je peux encore naviguer dans les dossier mais pour retrouver les fichiers de shapeshifter:dur (spootlight ne marche pas non plus!)
EDIT: 
"Il écrivait plus haut : "tout ce qui passe par le Dock ne se lance pas"
Ce qui laisse espérer qu'un lancement direct peut réussir..."
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que tout ce qui doit S'afficher dans le dock ne se lance pas en gros RIEN ne se lance


----------



## wip (7 Février 2006)

Soyons clair :hein: 
Il est dit plus haut que tu utilises un PC pour venir sur le net, donc je suppose que Safari ne se lance pas du tout, même quand tu le lances directement (directement du dossier application) ??

wip


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

oufffffffffffffff!!!!
euh... ben en fait j'ai trouver la solution par hasard!!!
----------->comme je pouvais plus rien faire a part naviguer dans les dossiers et ben j'ai fait une recherche dans la Barre en haut à droite (fenètre des dossier) et j'ai sauvagement suprimer tous les fichiers se rapportant à Shapecaca et... C'EST TOUT!!!tout remarche SAUF spootlight je ne peut plus refaire de recherche dedans!!!! (si vous avez une solution elles sont biens venus)
En tout cas MERCI pour vous etre fatiguer pour rien puisque j'avais la solution a portée de main mais un problème comme ça sa fait paniquer SORRY et encore merci!!


----------



## Macoute (7 Février 2006)

D-Law a dit:
			
		

> oufffffffffffffff!!!!
> euh... ben en fait j'ai trouver la solution par hasard!!!
> ----------->comme je pouvais plus rien faire a part naviguer dans les dossiers et ben j'ai fait une recherche dans la Barre en haut à droite (fenètre des dossier) et j'ai sauvagement suprimer tous les fichiers se rapportant à Shapecaca et... C'EST TOUT!!!tout remarche SAUF spootlight je ne peut plus refaire de recherche dedans!!!! (si vous avez une solution elles sont biens venus)
> En tout cas MERCI pour vous etre fatiguer pour rien puisque j'avais la solution a portée de main mais un problème comme ça sa fait paniquer SORRY et encore merci!!



En tout cas, tu ne viens pas de faire de la bonne pub pour Shapecaca


----------



## Macoute (7 Février 2006)

Pour Spotlight, as-tu essayer de rebooter?


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2006)

C'est plutôt de la custo => je déplace

PS : jamais eu de problème avec ShapeShifter ...


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Février 2006)

D-Law : maintenant que cela fonctionne à nouveau essaye de lancer l'installateur de Shapeshifter et de choisir Uninstall (bouton en bas à gauche si ça n'a pas changé) afin d'être sur qu'il ne reste plus rien.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> PS : jamais eu de problème avec ShapeShifter ...


Moi non plus. Mais je ne l'ai pas utilisé longtemps : après les problèmes que j'ai eu avec Silk j'ai préféré désactiver aussi Shapeshifter.


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

1)Macoute: rebooter??! sa veut dire quoi? (de toute façon spootlight a remarché aprés un redemarrage!!)

2)Dark Templar: Ok c'est bon y'a vraiment plus rien.

3)Tous: MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Février 2006)

D-Law a dit:
			
		

> 1)Macoute: rebooter??! sa veut dire quoi? (de toute façon spootlight a remarché aprés un redemarrage!!)


Ça veut dire redémarrer


----------



## D-Law (7 Février 2006)

1)Macoute: C'est bon j'ai redemmarer et ça marche mais c'est quoi "rebooter"??!!

2)Dark Templar: Ok c'est bon y'a vraiment plus rien merci ( quand je lance l'installateur le "Dsinstalle" est grisé)

3)Tous: MERCI BEAUCOUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

